# Front line cashier scheduled for tech



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 27, 2020)

I have only been a cashier up front. I see that next week I am scheduled for tech one shift. What will I have to do in tech?


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Nov 27, 2020)

You will just stay at the register and ring people up for electronics stuff, you may have to unlock cases to get some of the product but most of it will be just checking people out so the tech tms can answer questions and unlock stuff since it is busy back there at this time of year.


----------



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Do I have to report to anyone?


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 27, 2020)

Make friends with your tech crew they will explain what you need to know or atleast we did


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 28, 2020)

Mabelgirl89 said:


> Do I have to report to anyone?


when you clock in, just check in with SETL or ETL SE or ETL Speciality and they'll tell you exactly what you'll be doing


----------



## Mabelgirl89 (Dec 1, 2020)

Do I need a walkie and a zebra? I have never used a walkie do I need to announce when I get there?


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 1, 2020)

Whenever I give a break/lunch for Tech, I make sure I am well equipped with walkie and zebra. Even if you are just there to help with cashiering, guests will see you as an expert in Tech thinking you know everything. The zebra at least helps you locate stuff. As for walkie, I think it helps when you need assistance just in case you are by yourself and need to ask a question. Also, you would want to ask the Tech person for things that you need to know especially for the things that are out of stock or let’s just what to say when people ask you about the xbox and the ps5. Also, if you are not familiar with how to open secured cases/pegs with lock etc in Tech you may want to get a quick crash course how to open them. Also if a guest wants to see an item from the case (ipad etc)  make sure you guard that item like a hawk.


----------

